
America Braces for Possible French Fry Shortage After Poor Potato Harvest - dpflan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-02/french-fry-squeeze-hits-north-america-after-poor-potato-harvest
======
injb
Maybe it's my Irish roots, but I find it funny that this is being billed as a
"french-fry shortage" and not a potato shortage.

